# Pepper bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers



## pat5150 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a pretty easy and common recipe with a few changes that make a difference.

Ingredients:
Fresh jalapenos (as many as you plan to use)
pepper bacon
blue cheese crumbles (dressing isnt gonna work for this)
fresh green onions
fresh dill

chop up the green onions and dill into fine pieces. Mix with the blue cheese and set aside in a bowl.

Wash the jalapenos, cut the tops off, and remove the seeds and other stuff inside. Cutting a bit off the bottom to make a "jalapeno tube" helps when you stuff them with the cheese, but you have to be more careful to seal it up with bacon afterward. Either way works, up to you.

Fill the jalapenos with the blue cheese and onion/dill mixture. Wrap with bacon. Usually half of a strip is enough for one popper, I always leave off the fatty end. Use the bacon to wrap over the open end to retain the cheese inside, and pin it with a toothpick to keep it all together.

Fire up the grill. I use a fine metal grating that's actually made for fish to cook these on. You'll want to pay attention to them, turning occasionally, and over a medium low heat.

The removal of the seeds and cooking the jalapenos really tames them. I made these for my wife and mother, both of who are "scared" of hot food, and they loved them. An idea to spice them up a bit is add some cayenne pepper to the cheese mix, or even dice up a fresh habanero pepper in there.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I make these in the smoker and call them ABT's (Atomic Buffalo Turds), if you do a search on them you will find several different ideas of fillings. Your blue cheese crumbles, fresh green onions and fresh dill is new to me though, might have to give it try. Thanks for the filling idea!


----------



## jamiep (Jul 5, 2008)

i have done - cream cheese- habaanero cheese, finelydiced jalapeno, splash of Jack daniels. chipotle feta sausage (cook it b4 stuffing the peppers)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pro Tip - Cook the bacon almost done before wrapping the duck. This way, both the bacon and the duck are ready at the same time.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I love these things, getting a device like this is a good investment if you make these often.

http://www.amazon.com/GrillPro-4155...349970101&sr=8-2&keywords=jalapeno+grill+rack


----------

